# GG allin.



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 23, 2012)

i broke my kazoo on a tattoo gun. and im very upset about it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 24, 2012)

Saying you like gg for the music is like saying it's okay to listen to screwdrivers first album because they weren't racist yet.


----------



## jeffyDee (Sep 24, 2012)

gg is awesome but im not for that whole rape thing i do love drugs though exept downers my heart will stop


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 24, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> Saying you like gg for the music is like saying it's okay to listen to screwdrivers first album because they weren't racist yet.


 
yup. and what is it about horrible music that talks about rape entertaining?


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Sep 24, 2012)

Everything that I see, everything I want to be; is dog shit.


----------



## Coby Neal (Sep 24, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> Saying you like gg for the music is like saying it's okay to listen to screwdrivers first album because they weren't racist yet.


 thats the best way i've ever heard anyone put it. gg's music isnt even original at all. its an old formula you can find elsewhere and played better


----------



## jeffyDee (Sep 24, 2012)

are you kidding gg is 100 percent original


----------



## jeffyDee (Sep 24, 2012)

well his later shit


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 24, 2012)

jeffyDee said:


> well his later shit


gg's old shit sucked, bad


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 24, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> Saying you like gg for the music is like saying it's okay to listen to screwdrivers first album because they weren't racist yet.


no one ever said if u listen to GG u had to be into rape and violence, digging music and supporting the cause is 2 different things. and i just dig the music.


----------



## jeffyDee (Sep 24, 2012)

exactly


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 24, 2012)

ResistExplore said:


> no one ever said if u listen to GG u had to be into rape and violence, digging music and supporting the cause is 2 different things. and i just dig the music.


 
that's ridiculous. if you listen to and like music that promotes rape and violence, (and it's not in a satirical way) you're supporting it. there is no separation between the two.

it's just like people that listen to johnny rebel because they like the melody, or country music in general. it's still backed by racist as fuck lyrics, so if you like the music, you're a fucking racist. if you're not appalled by a message that hurts others (rape victims and people of color), then you're either ignorant or an asshole.

fuck gg allin. he was a terrible person, wrote terrible music, and unfortunately is the idol of thousands that simply just don't know any better.

gee, kinda reminds me of insane clown posse now that i think about it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 24, 2012)

If you think you are a diehard scumfuck idiot, you are probably right.


----------



## Earth (Sep 25, 2012)

Go a little further back in time and there was Nigheist, which could be a whole 'nother topic of discussion...


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 25, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> that's ridiculous. if you listen to and like music that promotes rape and violence, (and it's not in a satirical way) you're supporting it. there is no separation between the two.
> 
> it's just like people that listen to johnny rebel because they like the melody, or country music in general. it's still backed by racist as fuck lyrics, so if you like the music, you're a fucking racist. if you're not appalled by a message that hurts others (rape victims and people of color), then you're either ignorant or an asshole.
> 
> ...


 
im pretty sure theres not a song in existence that DOESNT offend ANYONE, at any level or even the slightest way. so by yer philosophy were all "ignorgant assholes". because we ALL listen to music and music offends people. yeah GG allin is an extremist when it comes to it. but offence is offence.


----------



## jeffyDee (Sep 25, 2012)

matt the music you listen too doesnt make you who you are nor does it make you do illegal actions so what if i listen to gg allin that doesnt make me a rapist if it offends you block it from your existence dont go around shunning people because they enjoy a dead persons music who cares really


----------



## jeffyDee (Sep 25, 2012)

not trying to be a dick but you should really just drop the pointless argument because it will just go on and on and its over music is the most pointless thing to argue about especially over the internet that shits weak


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 25, 2012)

Matts right im racist im sexist im an eliteist and i rape people and hit women. BECAUSE i listen to gg allin i am THIS person. im glad he knows more about me then i do. what was i thinking before when i was respecting people and supporting equality.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 25, 2012)

yer both idiots. his music is awful, its not even ironically entertaining like matt said about assholes listening to johnny rebel because they think its lulz funny. the guy was a nut case who somebody probobly should of got him some mental help instead of buying him assless chaps that he could poop on stage in. its 2012, i think the shock value is over by now gg allin isnt some kind of underground rock god, the dude was a fucking headcase who attracted like minded idiots. not to call you a idiot again, but i hope yer trying to troll here because there is no excuse for the asshattery that you just typed. music doesnt make people do fucked up shit? no shit, but what the hell is entertaining about it? are you that sheltered that you dont realize that rape isnt cool and that it happens every day? liking gg allin immedietly makes you a moron in my book, not because of anything about his music, but in my experience anybody who likes him is a dumbass (i didnt say scumfuck). you may not be a scumfuck, but as far as im concerned, yer a asshole.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Sep 25, 2012)

pointless thread. thanks for wasting my time. hahah.


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 25, 2012)

very pointless. i had no idea there was gonna be this much preaching and assholes trying to tell you that they know u more then u know yerself. i figured it wud be a thread were we cud find some common ground in ourselves not the music. i was mistaken.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Sep 25, 2012)

not sure why you would even bother posting about gg allin...that was the time-wasting part...


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Sep 25, 2012)

-not to be a dick or anything, just seemed attention seeking or something. anyone with a brain knows the kind of reactions gg gets from people...


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 25, 2012)

yer right i didnt mean to "preach" by calling you out on being a idiot, i wouldnt want to offend you.


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 25, 2012)

cantcureherpes said:


> yer right i didnt mean to "preach" by calling you out on being a idiot, i wouldnt want to offend you.


get off already its over and done with why bother


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 25, 2012)

im bothering because you started a thread that challanged people to make you into a scumfuck because you like gg allin. and that accepting that kind of shit is something that as i get older is pretty hard to shake off and dismiss.


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 25, 2012)

o


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Sep 25, 2012)

oooookkkkaaaayyyyyyy lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

we get it, resistexplore is a scumfuck. point taken. next topic....


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 25, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> oooookkkkaaaayyyyyyy lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> we get it, resistexplore is a scumfuck. point taken. next topic....


 
yer not funny get lost this isint a time for douchebag jokes


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 25, 2012)

i can read pretty alright, i appreciate the concern though. if you go back and read my replies to the thread you started its pretty clear that imo you are a idiot for liking gg allin. period. a better way to debate would be for you to come up with some reasons supporting yer horrible taste in music instead of just taking yer ball and going home.

and disliking or rating my post "off topic" still doesnt make me understand why you think rape is ok.


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 25, 2012)

cantcureherpes said:


> i can read pretty alright, i appreciate the concern though. if you go back and read my replies to the thread you started its pretty clear that imo you are a idiot for liking gg allin. period. a better way to debate would be for you to come up with some reasons supporting yer horrible taste in music instead of just taking yer ball and going home.
> 
> and disliking or rating my post "off topic" still doesnt make me understand why you think rape is ok.


 
w/e shut up herpes yer not funny, if this is yer way of douchebag humor just go back to /random please


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Sep 25, 2012)

ResistExplore said:


> yer not funny get lost this isint a time for douchebag jokes


 
it isnt?


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 25, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> it isnt?


god theres even trolls in the travelers community.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Sep 25, 2012)

oh right trolls. okay buddy. lol. youre the one trolling for scumfucks. im done with this thread though. have fun in internet worldz. im going to go do real people shit in the world.


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 25, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> oh right trolls. okay buddy. lol. youre the one trolling for scumfucks. im done with this thread though. have fun in internet worldz. im going to go do real people shit in the world.


enjoy the crowd out there maybe ill see ya on mtv spring breaks


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 25, 2012)

ResistExplore said:


> w/e shut up herpes yer not funny, if this is yer way of douchebag humor just go back to /random please


 
im not joking at all and wasnt trying to be funny. i was calling you out on having horrible taste in music. what you have done with what could of at least been a interesting topic is turn it into a boo hoo fest where you call people preachy because they called you out on yer shit. i didnt mean to offend you by insultating yer horrible taste in music. and i dont care either way if you identify as a scumfuck, shit yer on a computer thats enough for me to prove you arnt one. but you do listen to the same music. if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck...i dont know why ide go back to /random. maybe i missed the joke.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Sep 25, 2012)

ResistExplore said:


> enjoy the crowd out there maybe ill see ya on mtv spring breaks


 
ill be the one with my top off and a long beer (the neon ones) in my hand wasted as fuck on the shoulders of carson daily.... shit that would be badass. okay bye. have fun in bama dewd. hahah!


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 25, 2012)

broken record. idiot for liking gg allin. broken record. idiot. bleep bloop skip


----------



## Deleted member 5971 (Sep 25, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> ill be the one with my top off and a long beer (the neon ones) in my hand wasted as fuck on the shoulders of carson daily.... shit that would be badass. okay bye. have fun in bama dewd. hahah!


 
thanks man tell him i said hey


----------



## AKriley (Sep 26, 2012)

brotha lynch


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Sep 26, 2012)

i am getting very popular from this thread


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 26, 2012)

at the request of the OP, ive decided to close this thread.


----------

